# Itunes



## Irreverent (Dec 1, 2008)

Is stupid.  

So my mate gets a pop up box, asking her to update Itunes to the latest version.  So she does.  After itunes updates itself, this is the error message she gets.  








Man, I needed that hour for other things.

To Do List:

1. re-enable account control on all household common access PC's.
2. change the access codes on the door to the lab downstairs
3. lecture mate on the merrits and risks of blindly following vendors recommendations
4. buy the kids a real MP3 player.


----------



## 479canine (Dec 1, 2008)

did you update quicktime as well? IIRC iTunes 8.0 or newer requires quicktime 7.5 or newer.

I hate quicktime/iTunes for windows. Much better on a mac though.


----------



## Irreverent (Dec 1, 2008)

479canine said:


> did you update quicktime as well? IIRC iTunes 8.0 or newer requires quicktime 7.5 or newer



It was Apple's updater (the one that tries to stealth install Safari and a bunch of crapplets) you'd think that it would have installed the dependencies.

Re-installing QT (as per apple knowlegebase) didn't work.  Had to remove and re-install both apps.  Hence the lost hour.


----------



## 479canine (Dec 1, 2008)

Yea itunes for windows really does suck. The dell tech where i work (im an apple tech) rants about it all the time. Atleast 1 person a week has some sort of problem with it. 

Dont even get me started on safari for windows.


----------



## Eevee (Dec 1, 2008)

so don't use itunes


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Dec 1, 2008)

I wouldn't even bother with iTunes on a Windows OS.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 1, 2008)

I use iTunes on a Windows OS.  Works like a dream.  Never had a problem with it.  Wouldn't think of touching anything else since.

But that's me.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 2, 2008)

Sounds like she un-checked the update for Quicktime when she was deselecting all the little "goodies".
Same thing happened with my sister's PC.


----------



## Mercy (Dec 2, 2008)

Only reason iTunes is because it's a pretty simple program to use to convert the music I've got to AAC 128.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

Never had a problem with iTunes.

Ever.

Suck it.

:awesome:


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 2, 2008)

never had a problem with itunes either

of course, i'm on a mac.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> never had a problem with itunes either
> 
> of course, i'm on a mac.



Get out.


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Get out.



why


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

Mac fag that's why


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 2, 2008)

this thread is about itunes though


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

Even so


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 2, 2008)

am i just _that much_ of a macfag


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 2, 2008)

i have an old outdated mac and nothing else and i'm not really hip at all and i'm a macfag?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

Pretty much.


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 2, 2008)

what's wrong with that anyway


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

Everything.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 2, 2008)

Itunes thread.

I just KNEW David would be here.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

8D

iTUNES IS THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST


----------



## Magikian (Dec 2, 2008)

How about we agree to disagree?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

Magikian said:


> How about we agree to disagree?



How about you just agree with what I tell you and I won't have to kill your family.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> How about you just agree with what I tell you and I won't have to kill your family.



You make a compelling argument.


----------



## Irreverent (Dec 2, 2008)

Eevee said:


> so don't use itunes



Better sugguestion?  There's a few out there, but what works?


----------



## Eevee (Dec 2, 2008)

what are you using it to do?

if to play music, man up and use foobar, or winamp5 is still solid last I checked (which was, admittedly, years ago).  songbird just hit 1.0, too.

if just for syncing to an ipod, well, don't buy hardware that locks you into one client.  older ipods you can install rockbox.  if you don't want to or have a newer one (sans touch/phone) you can use yamipod.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

Eevee said:


> song*bird*



You have caught my interest.


----------



## Irreverent (Dec 2, 2008)

Eevee said:


> if just for syncing to an ipod, well, don't buy hardware that locks you into one client.  older ipods you can install rockbox.  if you don't want to or have a newer one (sans touch/phone) you can use yamipod.



Just syncing.  The 'pod's were gifts, not my platform of choice.  I shall search for something compatible with my mate's computer skills.


BTW, Winamp still whips the llama's ass.


----------



## Eevee (Dec 2, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> The 'pod's were gifts, not my platform of choice.


yeeah, I have kinda the same problem.  won an ipod touch and can't really justify blowing a few hundred on replacing a brand new music player, so I have to suffer gtkpod.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Mac fag that's why


 


David M. Awesome said:


> 8D
> 
> iTUNES IS THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST


 

This.  Aaaaall of this.  XD


----------



## rollabottom (Dec 4, 2008)

ITT: Apple-loving Windowsfags bashing Macfags

oh, the irony


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 4, 2008)

rollabottom said:


> ITT: Apple-loving Windowsfags bashing Macfags
> 
> oh, the irony



I don't love Apple

I like iTunes and my iPod

Fuck you


----------



## rollabottom (Dec 5, 2008)

^ lulz


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 5, 2008)

no u


----------



## Neybulot (Dec 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You have caught my interest.



http://getsongbird.com/ It's built on Mozilla's XULRunner and the GStreamer media framework, so you can use it as a web browser. Say...For downloading music or something from a site like Amazon instead of the iTunes Store.


----------

